# roadmaster deluxe



## spoker (Oct 9, 2015)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/5231024837.html


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 10, 2015)

Not a bad deal! That skinny guard dates to around 68-70s.


----------

